

Why Airlines Should Start Charging Overweight Customers By The Pound - jsherry
http://www.businessinsider.com/overweight-passengers-are-eating-up-the-airline-industrys-profits-2012-3

======
dalke
_sarcasm_ And clothes for size small should be cheaper than size large, since
it has less material.

To make this work in practice is really hard. Do you charge people at the
gate? If a teen bought a round-trip ticket to be a high school foreign
exchange student, and had a growth spurt while training for the football team,
then does the teen need to pay more money in order to return home? And if that
student doesn't have the money on-hand at the airport? At least with luggage
you can leave something behind; with your body it's harder.

I suppose here the student who gained 10kg could leave 10kg of luggage behind.
That's about 1/6th of the total weight allotment for check-in + carry-on. But
suppose the weight gain was more than the luggage carried. Do you want to be
the airline which refuses to let a student return home?

Suppose someone prepaid the expected weight then lost 10 kg. Do they get the
money back in cash? After all, the person might not have a credit card, and
depositing a check in another country can be really expensive. In the case
given (US to Australia) would that rebate be given in US or AUS dollars? Is it
taxable? If you travel for work then does the company get the money back?

